# Rare blue tongue found in sydney national park



## simon.chen (Mar 3, 2015)

First time seeing a pure black side and green back blue tongue


----------



## Blackdog (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice animal and would have made a great photograph in situ.
Why are you handling animals and carrying a net around in a National park?


----------



## Gruni (Mar 3, 2015)

Did you get any other pics like its face?


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 3, 2015)

Blackdog said:


> Nice animal and would have made a great photograph in situ.
> Why are you handling animals and carrying a net around in a National park?


 
I am wondering about the same issue - I'm pretty sure you need a permit to capture animals in NPs. 

I'm sure the rangers would take a very dim view of using a net inside a NP.


----------



## Trewin (Mar 4, 2015)

So what, as long as the animals not harmed and he let it go then i dont see the problem.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeofgreen (Mar 4, 2015)

Lol at the goody two-shoes here.

If you are going to pick some laws to champion, don't pick useless overprotective ones? Technically its illegal to even move an animal off a road - preventing its death.

Sue me.


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 4, 2015)

treeofgreen said:


> Lol at the goody two-shoes here.
> 
> If you are going to pick some laws to champion, don't pick useless overprotective ones? Technically its illegal to even move an animal off a road - preventing its death.
> 
> Sue me.


"plus one"


----------



## Gruni (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm still curious about the rest of its markings as I'm not convinced it's a blue tongue. That has me more curious than the fact that he touched it.


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 4, 2015)

It's a Blue tongue Joerg and a very interesting looking one at that. What would be good to know is if it was released or not.


----------



## simon.chen (Mar 4, 2015)

Blackdog said:


> Nice animal and would have made a great photograph in situ.
> Why are you handling animals and carrying a net around in a National park?



Hah, I was on my way to fishing there, I let him go because he is the wild animal with lots of mites on. I won't risk it to get my other reptiles sick, that blue tongue is awesome tho

- - - Updated - - -

Guys I didn't use the net!!! It was for fishing , and I have three rod on my back! I was only pick him up and play like 2 mins. That's all, he's a tame one,I guess at least three years old and probably saw lots of people passing by , very calm

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 313615
View attachment 313615


- - - Updated - - -



Gruni said:


> I'm still curious about the rest of its markings as I'm not convinced it's a blue tongue. That has me more curious than the fact that he touched it.


So am I , never see one like this , but his tongue is blue color for sure


----------



## -Peter (Mar 4, 2015)

Seen a couple similar but not with the stripe like that. The others had solid colour on the back. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 4, 2015)

OK, so I might be a goodie-two-shoes, just a bit juvenile to resort to name calling when caught out.

Now regarding use of a net to catch animals inside a national park, or even handling them. National parks are established to protect these animals and if you take the time to ask about the rules you MUST OBSERVE while inside a national park you'll know handling animals found therein is *strictly forbotten !!! 
*
You want to see the animal up close, take a decent camera with a zoom lens and take photos of it, handling it or interfering with it in anyway to get a better photo is not permitted.

See http://www.lithgow-tourism.com/natpark/rules.htm as an example of rules (which I believe are applicable in all national parks).

And for those who don't want to open the link I'll quote the rules here for your information -



> PARK RULES
> 
> National parks are for everyone to enjoy and you can help protect and preserve them by following a few simple rules in parks.
> 
> ...



I've highlighted the rules applicable to the OP's encounter with a "tame" BTS. 

Sorry, I don't swallow the claim that he didn't use the net to catch it. Sounds like he's trying to cover his rear end to me.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 4, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> OK, so I might be a goodie-two-shoes, just a bit juvenile to resort to name calling when caught out.
> 
> Now regarding use of a net to catch animals inside a national park, or even handling them. National parks are established to protect these animals and if you take the time to ask about the rules you MUST OBSERVE while inside a national park you'll know handling animals found therein is *strictly forbotten !!!
> *
> ...



There are 2 types of rangers.
Blokes and dicks.
I'm sure most rangers wouldn't care that he's picking up a blue tongue for a photo.
And, bluetongue with a net?, Have you ever encountered a wild bluetongue before? If you think you need a net for them i'm a bit shocked!


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 4, 2015)

richoman_3 said:


> There are 2 types of rangers.
> Blokes and dicks.
> I'm sure most rangers wouldn't care that he's picking up a blue tongue for a photo.
> And, bluetongue with a net?, Have you ever encountered a wild bluetongue before? If you think you need a net for them i'm a bit shocked!



When (if) you gain some maturity (in the head) we might be able to have half decent conversation regarding rules and why they must be observed.


----------



## Shotta (Mar 4, 2015)

he stated he was using the net for fishing,if you look at the pic clearly it is a landing net for fish,also who catches reptiles with a landing net??


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 4, 2015)

Shotta said:


> he stated he was using the net for fishing,if you look at the pic clearly it is a landing net for fish,also who catches reptiles with a landing net??


The king of knobs does

I don't want to gain maturity 'in the head' if that means i have to be as anal as you.
I know why the rules are in place, i've seen the heart-wrenching stuff that happens with wild animals and habitats.
But someone obviously not harming wildlife and interested in them shouldn't be punished. Like i shouldn't be punished for moving a snake off a busy road. 
Maybe go pick on the thousands of people that run over and kill snakes on purpose instead of being a dick to someone who's interesting in learning.


----------



## simon.chen (Mar 4, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> OK, so I might be a goodie-two-shoes, just a bit juvenile to resort to name calling when caught out.
> 
> Now regarding use of a net to catch animals inside a national park, or even handling them. National parks are established to protect these animals and if you take the time to ask about the rules you MUST OBSERVE while inside a national park you'll know handling animals found therein is *strictly forbotten !!!
> *
> ...











Come on guys ,stop arguing ! I am sharing the photo to discuess the morph!
It might be the future for Australian blue tongue  I guess it is a wild type het for hypomelanstic bluey or might be het for green bluey.

I am not able to legally hold any reptile in my country so I came here to study and major in zoology, I have 7 reptiles 2 dogs and few fishes at the moment and I will never hurt any animals in any way mate.
There were lots of water dragons(a red /pink one) ,spiders and a diamon python in Sydney harbour national park there and I was only taking photos. but this bluey just simplely caught my eyes!
Sorry I didn't know the rules because the sign plate didn't say it , thanks for letting me know tho, won't happend again mate, have a good day 8)

- - - Updated - - -

Btw I am showing off my hypo trans leather back bearded dragon, don't be jealous, it might got the best color in sydney area! hahaView attachment 313619


----------



## Stuart (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 5, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> OK, so I might be a goodie-two-shoes, just a bit juvenile to resort to name calling when caught out.
> 
> Now regarding use of a net to catch animals inside a national park, or even handling them. National parks are established to protect these animals and if you take the time to ask about the rules you MUST OBSERVE while inside a national park you'll know handling animals found therein is *strictly forbotten !!!
> *
> ...



As someone who has worked within wildlife bureaucracies all my working life, you really do need to get a life buddy. Supposedly "legit" collecting by these bodies does far more damage to habitat and animal populations than someone picking up a bloody bluetongue to photograph it. As someone has already said, if you think he was using the net to catch reptiles, particularly this bluetongue, you're even sillier than you already sound. No apologies for being blunt.

Thanks for the interesting photo btw Simon.

Jamie


----------



## turtle (Mar 5, 2015)

Awesome find Simon. I'm sure the bluey lovers will be loving it.
Cheers, Dan


----------



## Gruni (Mar 5, 2015)

Great find, more than one pic in future please Simon.


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 5, 2015)

l have to smile at this thread, because "IMO" poaching, road herping call it what you like, "MAY HAVE" inadvertantly saved a couple of species already. Already in Western Queensland Womas in the wild are rare and now with Fracking like it or not with a lot more surface water around the Womas predators can range far and wide with an abundance of surface water to support their roamings hence the demize (well almost) of the Woma, now l well remember when one major member of our herping community was "pinged" supporting his summer holiday (LOL) now back in the late 90,s when Womas were $2500:00 each this "industry" was quite lucrative to some, but "may" in the long term virtually have saved the Western Woma, now l dont condone this form of herping (personally l couldn,t be bothered) but these are facts also stacked up against the bean counters are the Tasmanian Tiger and the Cane Toad....these are just some observations over the last 20+/- years obviously there are some good points. ~B~


----------



## Fedelrick (Mar 5, 2015)

Just to clarify my previous post. I was in no way saying that they should be taken illegally from the wild or promoting breaking the laws in any ways. I just wanted to know if they had been seen before and if their was any knowledge on the ge netics behind them and captuve breeding ect. Sorry if anyone thought otherwise.


----------

